# Talk to me about your Combi Coccoro...



## whitneyg (Dec 12, 2009)

I have a tiny car/tall husband/2 RF situation going on and it was suggested to me on this forum that I look into a Combi Coccoro for our new baby that is due in a few months. My daughter will be 2 y 8 m when baby brother is born and I am hoping to fit a Radian/Diono behind the passenger seat for her, with a Coccoro behind the driver for baby.

I have never really heard of or seen a Coccoro before, but have read here that due to its wonderful compactness, it is not too long lasting for tall kids, which I have/will likely have again. So, how long could you actually use the seat RF? Do you like it for fit of the child, ease of install RF? Would you recommend it? It sure is cute, even my husband thought so.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

It's a fun seat. LOL. Definitely a niche product and has its applications, especially in small vehicles.

But you are right, no, it's not long lasting. In fact, it's pretty darned short. It won't fit even an average height child for long, much less a short child.

Given the cost of it, you might find it makes more sense to spend the first few months in one of the shorter front to back infant buckets (less expensive than the Coccorro). Then, once your baby can tolerate a more upright installation, buy a second Radian and use that with the angle adjuster.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitneyg*
> 
> I have a tiny car/tall husband/2 RF situation going on and it was suggested to me on this forum that I look into a Combi Coccoro for our new baby that is due in a few months. My daughter will be 2 y 8 m when baby brother is born and I am hoping to fit a Radian/Diono behind the passenger seat for her, with a Coccoro behind the driver for baby.
> 
> I have never really heard of or seen a Coccoro before, but have read here that due to its wonderful compactness, it is not too long lasting for tall kids, which I have/will likely have again. So, how long could you actually use the seat RF? Do you like it for fit of the child, ease of install RF? Would you recommend it? It sure is cute, even my husband thought so.


----------



## K1329 (Apr 6, 2009)

No experience with the carseat, but, the Combi stroller we bought was a piece of garbage. SO poorly constructed; it was broken & worn out much earlier than it should have been. Shortest lifespan I've ever seen in a stroller. Combi is a brand I stay away from.


----------



## Mama2Rio (Oct 25, 2008)

we like the seat but was really difficult to install RF (even for the tech) and we promised not to move the seat until DD was FF after a half hour of the tech finally satisfied with the install. so if you plan to use in multiple cars, beware. we just turned the seat last week. DD is 3.5 yrs 36" and 30 lbs, she just maxed out on height and had only 2 lbs left in weight for RF limits. FF installed with no problem, but the seat only goes to 40lbs/40inches, hoping to get another year or 2 out of it because she seems really secure in it and kind of has a "deeper" seat compared to other car seats we've looked at. the only other down side is that no matter how often i wash the cover, it still looks dirty and stains easily, i really should buy a new cover. combi says the seats are good for 7 years, most seats are 5 years.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

No, most seats are not five years; that's an old wives' tale. The only seat that has ever been 5 years was the Peg Perego Primo Viaggio infant seats.

Installation is relative. I've installed the Coccorro in several cars rear facing and have always found it to go in quickly and well. It's possible that you just happened upon a true vehicle/seat incompatibility, but since your technician also advised you to 'not move the seat until she goes forward facing', I'm very concerned that you had a bad technician.

A seat should be moved REGULARLY. No technician should ever advise that the seat not be moved. Ideally, the seat should be taken out once a month or so, to check for problems with the harness, damage, etc.

I'm also a little stunned that you had a 36" child rear facing in the Coccorro. She must be all legs! Did she have at least 1" of shell over the top of her head when you turned her around? Does the harness now come from at or over her shoulders in the forward facing position?

For the person who expressed concern about the shoulder, the Coccorro is definitely not a piece of garbage. It's solid and quite well designed. (Still don't think it's a good choice for the OP, but there you are!)


----------



## Mama2Rio (Oct 25, 2008)

Maedze- thanks for your concerns. we had more than one tech working on it and then they have it to the most senior guy, so it must have been something with the car and seat compatibility, although they tried it in both our cars and was an issue in a chevy aveo and an older bmw. worked out better in the aveo, the car we wanted it for. FF she still has over an inch of head room still. and we just moved straps to last position when we changed her to FF. straps are right where they should be. yes, all legs this kid


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

No tech should be telling parents not to move a seat. Techs, even senior techs, are relative. Just like doctors, nurses, lawyers and anyone else who specializes in something, they're not all the same. If one of the techs I trained, I caught telling a parent not to move a seat, they would have hell to pay from me. I always emphasize to my technician candidates that parents are seeing us to be educated in the use of their own seat. The goal is that they can duplicate your installation. Who knows when a seat will have to be moved? I don't ever "just install" a seat. I teach the parent how to do it, and have them install it. Even with the most complicated, noodle + locking clip, center installs.

I haven't had issues installing the Coccoro, but it's weird and the RFing belt path is a bit funky, and I can see how a tech, unfamiliar with it, would have issues. It's not like a "normal" seat. And most techs would be unfamiliar with it, I've NEVER seen a parent come in with one.

I would view it alot like a bucket seat. It has a narrow purpose, won't last long, but if it serves your goal for a while, then that's all you need. I just wouldn't see it as a long term option. In DH's car, we considered a Coccoro for DD2 but ended up just buying a second base for the Keyfit and then moved her to a Radian.


----------



## whitneyg (Dec 12, 2009)

Maedze- Thanks for the info on the seat. I was able to test it out and it only fit on the passenger side. You mentioned shorter infant bucket seats...could you tell me which brands are the shortest front to back that might fit our compact situation?


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

I'd look at the Safety First Comfy Carry Elite (not the regular comfy carry, which is rear adjust only). Possibly the Cybex Aton, Graco Snugride 30 and Chicco Keyfit 30. But I'll bet the CC-E is going to be your best choice. Not a lot of bells and whistles, and won't last years, but you don't need it too. It installs easily, fits newborns, even preemies, really well, and handle can be in any locked position when the car is moving. What car is it, anyway?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitneyg*
> 
> Maedze- Thanks for the info on the seat. I was able to test it out and it only fit on the passenger side. You mentioned shorter infant bucket seats...could you tell me which brands are the shortest front to back that might fit our compact situation?


----------



## whitneyg (Dec 12, 2009)

We have a 2011 Honda Fit and my husband needs to have the driver's seat all the way back when he is driving. We have already ordered the CCO and a Radian R120 for the kiddos that should be arriving tomorrow. I'll be able to monkey around with them and see which is the best arrangement. I bet the baby will be behind the passenger in the CCO and my girl will be behind the driver, since the Radian can touch the driver's seat. The CCO simply did not fit behind the driver at the newborn angle. I would like to avoid buying another bucket seat (we already have a Snugride 32 that won't even fit behind the passenger seat, it is way too long) and prefer the idea of a convertible right away for the babe. My girl is very leggy and according to her torso length (14" bum to shoulder), she would still fit in the CCO RF, even at nearly 2.5 years old and 35.5" tall. I am hoping for another leggy baby. And it is a super cute seat, something you definitely can't say about the Radians.

On another note, what is the best way to get my seat installs checked by a tech? Where do tech's actually work?


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

The Radian cannot touch/brace the front seat. That is ONLY true in older cars that don't have advanced airbags. In modern cars, there cannot be any contact between the restraint at least the passenger front, sometimes both the passenger front and driver's front, due to the effect the pressure can have on the sensors in the front seat. You may need an angle adjuster for the Radian in your car, which you can order from Amazon too.

You can get a list of technicians off of the Safe Kids website. Sometimes they are affiliated with police departments, fire departments or hospitals; more often they are free agents.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitneyg*
> 
> We have a 2011 Honda Fit and my husband needs to have the driver's seat all the way back when he is driving. We have already ordered the CCO and a Radian R120 for the kiddos that should be arriving tomorrow. I'll be able to monkey around with them and see which is the best arrangement. I bet the baby will be behind the passenger in the CCO and my girl will be behind the driver, since the Radian can touch the driver's seat. The CCO simply did not fit behind the driver at the newborn angle. I would like to avoid buying another bucket seat (we already have a Snugride 32 that won't even fit behind the passenger seat, it is way too long) and prefer the idea of a convertible right away for the babe. My girl is very leggy and according to her torso length (14" bum to shoulder), she would still fit in the CCO RF, even at nearly 2.5 years old and 35.5" tall. I am hoping for another leggy baby. And it is a super cute seat, something you definitely can't say about the Radians.
> 
> On another note, what is the best way to get my seat installs checked by a tech? Where do tech's actually work?


----------



## whitneyg (Dec 12, 2009)

I have ordered the angle adjuster as well. As for the front seat bracing...I read the manual a few times, asked a million questions over on car-seat.org, and called the dealer to talk to the service guys. The conclusion was that there aren't sensors in the driver's seat since the car assumes that there is a driver in it if an accident has happened (from the Honda dealer guy) and that it is okay to touch the driver's side, but no contact is allowed on the passenger side. I am going to do my best to keep the seats from touching on both sides, but feel okay about driver's side contact if there is no other way.

I had no idea that trying to safely seat 2 kids was going to be so complicated. Thank goodness there are great resources on the web and very helpful forum responders like you! If it weren't for those things, I would still have a FF little toddler (I just flipped her back to RF last week thanks to many of you) and probably wouldn't be installing my seats safely.

Many thanks!


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Yup, driver's side should be ok


----------

